# [SOLVED] NEC DVD+-RW ND-6650A Driver Missing



## mr.dabit (Dec 22, 2007)

I had a virus, and fixed it on the Hijack This Log section of the forum. I guess the driver for my DVD-RW drive was infected and deleted. The device manager says "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)".

I tried to download a flash driver (?). Every time I run the "NECND66_v103C.exe", it pops up with the error "Target NEC ND-6650A is not found correctly". Someone help me.

I have a Dell XPS 200 with Windows XP Media Center

PS. My virtual drives won't even work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: NEC DVD+-RW ND-6650A Driver Missing*

Hi Mr. Dabit :wave:

Your computer is showing the Error 39 for your CD Drive. This can sometimes be caused by Updates, and other things. To fix this I would like you to:


 Click *Start*
 Click *Run*
 Type in "*regedit*" and click *Ok*

When in the registry editor I would like you to navigate to:

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ Class \ {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}*

In this folder I would like you to delete the *Upperfilter *and *Lowerfilter *values. Please *BACKUP* your registry before taking these actions, by clicking on My Computer and clicking *File -> Export* in the Editor.


----------



## mr.dabit (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: NEC DVD+-RW ND-6650A Driver Missing*

Ok. I did that. What do I do now?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: NEC DVD+-RW ND-6650A Driver Missing*

Now restart your computer and see if the drive is working.


----------



## mr.dabit (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: NEC DVD+-RW ND-6650A Driver Missing*

Thank you. It is working now. This is a great website!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: NEC DVD+-RW ND-6650A Driver Missing*

I am happy you got it fixed :smile:. Please consider donating to keep this forum helping all people who come here. The link to the donations page is in my signature.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

It seems your case has been finished. Please set this thread as solved. You can go to:


 *Thread Tools* (at the top of the thread)
 Choose "*Set this thread as SOLVED*"

Here is an example picture of a thread being set as solved:


----------



## chne.hintonwent (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: NEC DVD+-RW ND-6650A Driver Missing - Error 39*

Hi Techpro5238,
I spotted this thread yesterday and have now registered with Tech Spt Forum in the hope someone can resolve a similar problem.

I also tried to download a flash driver (?) and every time I run the "NECND66_v103C.exe", it pops up with the error "Target NEC ND-6650A is not found correctly". 
I have a FS Amilo M3438G laptop running Windows XP Home.

I tried to resolve in the manner you described to mr.dabit, loaded Regedit etc and got to the CLASS entry you id and the set of nos BUT could not find the Upper and Lower filter values. I have two folders beneath the No'd folder called 0000 and Properties. The 0000 has 10 entries, the Properties one just Default REG_SZ value not set.
Can you help please?
Thanks
Colin


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

That is a totally different error and that fix is meant just for a specific error message. Please create a thread here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f149/

Please send a PM with the link to the thread and I will be happy to assist you.

-----------------------------------------

For anyone that is still interested in that fix please follow my beta article which can be found here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1280715-post9.html

This is the most updated version. Please check back next week on:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/content

to see my article up.


----------



## Spectreman (Mar 25, 2008)

I just wanted to post a quick thank you for this information. I had this same error and had tried everything I could think of to fix it. I never would have figured this out on my own. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ToffiCap (Sep 29, 2008)

Big thankyou to techpro5238!
I've had the same problem after a reg-clean, windows couldn't find any driver for my cd-drive
Now everythings working perfect.

thxxxxxxx


----------



## agucu06 (Oct 17, 2008)

thanks


----------



## helly25 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi I have windows xp. I have an issue with the cd/rw driver(NEC DVD ND3530A).The driver was reinstalled ,as it said it was corrupt.The issue is that it will not recognise a new blank cd,no dialogue box appears,so i cannot download photos or music.when i tried windows media player it did not work either.when i play a cd i downloaded earlier in sep,the dialogue box is present.I tried to set the comp to an earlier date but it wouldn't do it either!regards


----------



## shs385 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: NEC DVD+-RW ND-6650A Driver Missing*



techpro5238 said:


> Hi Mr. Dabit :wave:
> 
> Your computer is showing the Error 39 for your CD Drive. This can sometimes be caused by Updates, and other things. To fix this I would like you to:
> 
> ...


I would like to add a big thanks to you for this information. Don't know how I would have fixed this problem otherwise!! Please remind me how I can contribute to this great forum.


----------

